# Looking at older 800 models... opinions needed



## Gangsta (Jul 11, 2013)

I am in the market for a new to me bike. Always been a popo man lately I have run acrossed some 08 09 10 outlandermax 800s. How are these with water, breakage ect? Any insite would be very helpful. As for the type of riding creeks, mud, the usual on this site.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

We have an '06 in the immediate group. Great performing machine, it's only down-fall is the early visco front diff posi isn't too great. They years you mentioned have the better standard visco, then the later models with power steering have the QE which is a great unit. 

Carnage/maintenance wise we haven't had any more problems out of it that the various other 2011+ machines in the group. - It's a camo XT on s/w 28" s-backs with spring spacers, rad relocate, snorkels, a 650 secondary helix & orange EPI primary spring. VERY solid performing machine, just raced a stock 1k renegade with it a couple weekends back and walked on him 3 out of 3.


----------

